# Cleveland Ohio Area



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

Just putting a few feelers out there if anyone needs a sud I have a 2000 F-250-SC-SD_ W/Western 7'6''


----------



## Snow Biz Inc. (Dec 10, 2002)

*Cleveland Subcontracting*

We are seeking experienced sub contractors in the Greater Cleveland area. Please respond with information about your experience, availabilty and hourly amount you are requesting. Hope to hear from you soon.

Tom Beyer
President
Snow Biz Inc.
1310 Brookpark Road
Cleveland, Ohio 44109
216-398-0723 office
216-741-6731 fax
www.snowbizinc.com
[email protected]


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Tom:

I sent you a PM. Let me know if you have any questions. Sounds great!! Look forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

If you come into Summit County I might be interested too?


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I live in Eastern Lorain county, am a full-time firefighter, but am willing to help out in the event of an emergency in the cuyahoga/lorain/medina area. I have a 06 dodge CTD quadcab with a 7'6"boss straight blade with wings. I work my full time job every third day, but am able to switch shifts for anticipated storms. I do run some of my own small routes, but like I said, I'm available when the need arises. 3 years exp. Thanks, Chuck


----------

